# fresh chrome!



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Got 3 dime bright steelies today, 1 skam, and a very bright hen coho on a sw river. Skein took them all, not a bump on plugs or bobbers, all walking or sitting skein. Nice to see the steelies rolling in.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Same here, but slow today. Nice running into you again Spark! Next time I need to bring 2 stringers. Apparently that's all you need to do if you want more than a legal limit....lmao! I'll give ya a call next time I go out.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

yea well...that guy wont be doing it any more I dont think. if ya get the drift...i think they got him finally.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

I wanted to stick around to see if they did or not, but 3 days of fishing wore me out..haha. Let me know if you want to go fishing sometime.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

The Fillet Show said:


> Next time I need to bring 2 stringers. Apparently that's all you need to do if you want more than a legal limit....lmao! .


what's this about? someone putting fish on 2 dif stringers?
personally, i've always thought you should have to have a name tag on your stringer .


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

jimbo said:


> what's this about? someone putting fish on 2 dif stringers?
> personally, i've always thought you should have to have a name tag on your stringer .


Yep, exactly what happened. A guy had 2 stringers going last night (which we didn't notice at first), and at the end of the night, he ran to his car to get a bag, grabbed one stringer, put the fish in the bag and ran back to grab the next one. He threw those fish in the bag and then took off. He's a regular and he was at it again today. Hopefully DNR got him this time.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a fisherman with a legal tribal license. Even I know when you have enough fish. I'm allowed 5 salmon and 5 steelhead a day, I don't think I've ever taken more than 3, I feel that I shouldn't take more than I need...! 

Plus if I take one a day, I can fish every day and still fill up the freezer!


----------



## orvis123 (Oct 12, 2009)

diztortion said:


> I'm a fisherman with a legal tribal license. Even I know when you have enough fish. I'm allowed 5 salmon and 5 steelhead a day, I don't think I've ever taken more than 3, I feel that I shouldn't take more than I need...!
> 
> Plus if I take one a day, I can fish every day and still fill up the freezer!


 
I wish everyone thought the same way. Unfortunately the William Robert's of the world don't.


----------

